# LG 71SA1D connect to Pc??



## dunkigler (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi there, I've connected my HD tv to my PC with an RGB cable but I don't get any signal on the TV. I have set the resolution correctly on the PC and I know the TV accepts that signal, and I have the PC set right so it's outputing the signal, and I have the TV set to RGB mode, but I just don't know why the TV doesn't pick it up. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, wecome back to TSF.
Before I make any wild assumptions as to the root of the problem, I need you to tell me the exact make and model of your graphics card (GPU) and what type it is (AGP, PCI, PCIe).
Which output are you using on the GPU, there should either be Dual DVI or DVI and VGA (& possibly s-video/VIVO).


----------



## dunkigler (Apr 8, 2008)

hi there, the make of my card is a geforce go 6150. It is in a Pavillion dv9000 notebook, i'm not sure i think it is a PCIe. And I am using a VGA output. I have tried using an s-video output and it works no problems. So I guess it could be something wrong with the TV's VGA input.

cheers.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Not neccessarily. It could be the output type of the Notebook. Does your TV support WXGA? Search for = (your tvs model) spec
through google and see what it can support through the VGA input. Either that or its besause the card isnt Dual capable.


----------



## dunkigler (Apr 8, 2008)

yeh, i think it might be because my card isn't dual capable. I checked with my desktop computer and it worked ok so guess it must be that. I might look into getting a new card. thanks for all your help stressfreesoul.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Most laptops can output to either the lcd or the vga port or both so I doubt its not capable. Did you hit the Fn-F8 keys? (or whatever the right combo is for your lap top.) That will usually cycle the output through lcd-both-vga in series.


----------



## dunkigler (Apr 8, 2008)

The fn-f8 keys are for something else on this laptop but I see what you mean as on my other laptop it has the option for the lcd or vga port. Must be another set of keys - i'll try to find out more info for this laptop. thanks yustr.


----------

